# MY 2020 Track Edition



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Delivered December and straight to Litchfield for some LM800 treatment. Collected today


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow... stunning! Congratulations


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Very, very nice.... Did you see mine on the ramp there ?


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

nn7man said:


> Delivered December and straight to Litchfield for some LM800 treatment. Collected today


Spec?

Also, are those carbon ceramics I see?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

*Congratulations buddy looks beautiful... Enjoy it and stay safe my friend. *


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ?.
Nice motor


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Looks amazing!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ooh carbon brakes....looks fab with the newer wheels too.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

looks ace congrats!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

I’m liking the newer wheels to, stunning car bud


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks awesome pal, enjoy it! ?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice well done


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Amazing! You didnt want to get used to the stock power then. Straight to LM800.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

adz87kc said:


> Spec?
> 
> Also, are those carbon ceramics I see?


821 BHP, Stage 5+, Rods, Manifolds, LM900 turbos, Akra Evo, LM Road suspension and handling kits and some carbon and cosmetic bits



Takamo said:


> *Congratulations buddy looks beautiful... Enjoy it and stay safe my friend. *


Cheers



TREG said:


> Welcome to the forum ?.
> Nice motor


Thanks



davej51 said:


> Looks amazing!


Thanks, I'm a happy guy



tonigmr2 said:


> Ooh carbon brakes....looks fab with the newer wheels too.


Carbon ceramics an option on the track edition for the first time, they're superb



Chronos said:


> looks ace congrats!


Thanks



herman said:


> I’m liking the newer wheels to, stunning car bud






JMacca1975 said:


> Looks awesome pal, enjoy it! ?






9TR said:


> Very nice well done






AdrianB said:


> Amazing! You didnt want to get used to the stock power then. Straight to LM800.


Life's too short


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow that must have cost a pretty penny but if you can afford it do it (just jealous). I do want a track edition 2020 .


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

whats the torque on that spec?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Reano said:


> whats the torque on that spec?


Max 639 lb/ft capped. Could make more but would need gearbox upgrades.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

OK would you also change front diff?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Reano said:


> OK would you also change front diff?


Sorry, forgot that it was done while the engine was out. Locking Quaife unit installed as per LM catalogue.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks amazing! - Haven't seen any LM20s in black so wondered what Litchfield's carbon would look like on one. Love it.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Collected today after some detailing, PPF and carbon bits (rear lower bumper, side skirts, mirrors and naca ducts)


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

nice! where did the carbon come from?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

The rear lower bumper, side skirts, mirrors and naca ducts were done by Topaz - they now have a carbon unit. The other bits are from Litchfield (front splitter and insert, rear upper bumper) and OEM (roof and rear spoiler)


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks amazing, love the carbon touches and exhaust... Puka... Enjoy the beast and stay safe my friend


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

That is one beautiful looking GTR! Enjoy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

LM have now posted up the video of my cars conversion 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=518930795715367


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Stunning mate. What a machine. Whats the rough ball park on LM800 with rods etc? PM me direct if private. Thanks


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Incredible! Guess it doesn't need running in before they start the mods. Like the personalization you had done on the engine as well. Bet you put some serious thought into all this.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

nn7man said:


> LM have now posted up the video of my cars conversion


Did I miss it or did they stick the OEM pistons back in?


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Just seen the Litchfield video on this! Epic


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

harry007 said:


> Stunning mate. What a machine. Whats the rough ball park on LM800 with rods etc? PM me direct if private. Thanks


The pricing is all on LM's website. Basic LM 800 spec has stage 5, rod conversion and LM manifolds with EFR 6758 turbos. The Akra, suspension, carbon and cosmetic bits are all over and above. I also swapped the runflats for MPS4S in 265/305.



AdrianB said:


> Incredible! Guess it doesn't need running in before they start the mods. Like the personalization you had done on the engine as well. Bet you put some serious thought into all this.


I did and the spec kept expanding!



adz87kc said:


> Did I miss it or did they stick the OEM pistons back in?


The standard pistons are good for 800 BHP so I stuck to just the rod conversion. For more power, the LM 3.8 engine upgrade is needed which replaces the pistons and other internals.



Jgreer90 said:


> Just seen the Litchfield video on this! Epic


Cheers!


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

Just watched the video on Instagram... Really interesting, hell.of spec.


----------



## Katsura1987 (Mar 26, 2020)

What a build


----------



## zenith0324 (Mar 29, 2020)

nn7man said:


> Delivered December and straight to Litchfield for some LM800 treatment. Collected today
> View attachment 257997
> 
> 
> View attachment 257996


Not sure if it's yours but litchfield posted on you tube about 10 hours ago a build that looks identical to yours dude


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

zenith0324 said:


> Not sure if it's yours but litchfield posted on you tube about 10 hours ago a build that looks identical to yours dude


That's mine  I posted the video on this thread earlier


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice car and good work as always from Litchfield


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

nn7man said:


> That's mine  I posted the video on this thread earlier


Loved the video. Watched it a few times 

Did you have any spacers put on?
Thanks
H


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

harry007 said:


> Did you have any spacers put on?
> Thanks
> H


No spacers yet but I'm going to add some next time the car is at Litchfield. Probably 20mm rear and 15mm front.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

So, I've been spending lockdown investigating the next round of upgrades for my car and after some to and fro on the spec with Iain at LM, its being collected tomorrow when they reopen. Mine is primarily a road car so interested in torque and response as well as pure top end. Build sheet is:

Upgrade existing block to full LM 3.8 spec, i.e. Capricorn pistons etc following on from the previous rod conversion
LM cylinder head Ti valve train upgrade, Supertech intake & exhaust valves, LM Sport Cams and ARP Bolts - will allow rev limit increase
Re-tune with my existing EFR 6758s, should push 1,000 PS, especially on race fuel but without lag from bigger turbos or expense of a capacity increase
LM 16 plate clutch kit
Full Dodson gear set and baskets
Gearbox and diff oil coolers
LM larger dual pass radiator
Goodrich SS brake lines and some nice MCR LED side markers, front and rear
Eibach spacers, provisionally 15mm front and 20mm rear but TBC as the Nismo hubs are bigger on my TE

Updates to follow


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Wow what a car, love the colour too.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow! Will be epic! How many miles have you done on the current setup?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Picked up this morning and on its way to Tewkesbury


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

How many miles did you do on first setup buddy


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

About 1,000 miles on the first setup


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

I take it your experienced in fast cars buddy, didn't take you long to up the power, i'm not jealous at all


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

cotter said:


> I take it your experienced in fast cars buddy, didn't take you long to up the power, i'm not jealous at all


I've had a few but this will be baddest of them all


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Mate it will be immense 1000hp, you must give us some feedback when its finished.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Cracking road car


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

nn7man said:


> I've had a few but this will be baddest of them all


You won't be disappointed, Litchfield definitely have a great product and just as good marketing machine.
Out of interest, did you consider any other cars when you bought your track edition?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

DocT said:


> You won't be disappointed, Litchfield definitely have a great product and just as good marketing machine.
> Out of interest, did you consider any other cars when you bought your track edition?


Not really, I've always wanted one but never got round to it and it was an itch I wanted to scratch before the R35 ceases production. The TE seemed like the pick of the range


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the te is Best Buy and some mods rarther than tipping up for a nismo


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

nn7man said:


> Picked up this morning and on its way to Tewkesbury
> 
> View attachment 260649


How did this turn out with the further upgrades?
Crack 1000hp?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

It made 976bhp (991PS), torque limited at 1,000NM when tuned on the hottest day in July when the dyno cell was an oven. Iain reckons another 30-40 BHP on a normal day. Not bad for 6758's. I'll get another run done next time I'm there to get the t-shirt properly.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

nn7man said:


> It made 976bhp (991PS), torque limited at 1,000NM when tuned on the hottest day in July when the dyno cell was an oven. Iain reckons another 30-40 BHP on a normal day. Not bad for 6758's. I'll get another run done next time I'm there to get the t-shirt properly.


That's ace! 

How do you find the updated head components?
What does it rev to now?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Seems very strong, the car now has the LM Ti valve train upgrade kit, Supertech intake & exhaust valves and Litchfield Sport Cams to go with the LM 3.8 spec. Revs to 7,500 but has the upgraded studs too so should be capable of 8,000. I'll need to see if it can be remapped for the last 500 next time I'm there.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Good to hear you are enjoying the car,I'm guessing the one from Woking doesn't get driven much these days!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nn7man could you write a full list of mods pls if you get chance.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

barry P. said:


> Good to hear you are enjoying the car,I'm guessing the one from Woking doesn't get driven much these days!


It's mileage sensitive so hasn't done much this year, especially with Covid!


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Skint said:


> Nn7man could you write a full list of mods pls if you get chance.


I'll have a go, might need a bit to pull it all together


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Base car MY20 TE with carbon roof, carbon buckets, carbon boot lid, CCB's
LM 3.8 built engine - Engine Upgrades | Litchfield Motors
LM Stage 5 Upgrade plus EFR 6758 turbo's and LM manifolds
LM Road suspension kit 
LM Handling kit
LM Quaife front differential
LM Engine oil cooler
Forge Motorsport header tank
LM Gearbox sump pan
Ecutek 8 
LM Fuel pressure sensor/breather kit
LM Speed Density kit
LM20 carbon body kit pieces
Akra Evo with carbon tips
LM Ti valve train upgrade kit
Supertech intake & exhaust valves
Litchfield Sport Cams
Mines GT-R wheel centre caps
Mines rear reflectors in red/wired in
Dodson Motorsports Titanium wheel bolts
Yperion Titanium valve caps
Goodridge braided yellow brake lines


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, what a great spec car.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Stainless steel under tray bolt kit now acquired to replace the mild steel bits. And I should have added full rust proofing by Pro-tect services, has to be seen.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

And LM trans oil cooler and diff oil cooler, sort can't keep up


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s getting strange now, mines a black track pack ive got Alcon ccx,lm trans and diff coolers, lm20 kit, lol


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Skint said:


> It’s getting strange now, mines a black track pack ive got Alcon ccx,lm trans and diff coolers, lm20 kit, lol


Colour? Sorry, just noticed its black


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

And carbon side skirts, mirror caps, naca ducts and lower rear bumper


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

My cars a 2012 but facelifted it, or will be when it’s back together. I’ve got bonnet vents,mirrors,front wing vents and something else due at knight racer today. I’ve fitted the Jun air vent In the front bumper.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What spec is your gearbox to handle a 1000 bhp give Or take a few hbp


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Skint said:


> What spec is your gearbox to handle a 1000 bhp give Or take a few hbp


I'm running the Dodson full gear set with upgraded billet baskets along with the Litchfield 16 plate clutch and strengthening brace.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Why did they cap the torque at 1000nm?


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Skint said:


> Why did they cap the torque at 1000nm?


I specced 1,000nm (737lb/ft) with an eye to usability and reliability. Besides, I'm not sure the 6758's have a lot more to give.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok would be interesting to see if it can go a bit more as you have build for it. In one month I will finish a forged, hardened build but 18 plate and Albins and would like to see what I can get torque wise.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What spec is your drivetrain And motor to use as a comparison?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Skint said:


> What spec is your drivetrain And motor to use as a comparison?


currently a Litchfield 4.33  (super stock intercooler as well as handling kit) but I’m now taking it further. Not finished yet it’s going through changes but will be forged pistons, cams, shaft, kv3, 4wd input, original my17 wheels, Albins full gear set, 18 plate extreme clutch, hls4, etc. Capable of c1000 - 1200bhp but don’t care if it’s 800 -900 as long as torque does not need to be restricted. When complete in c4 weeks will send list but asking now before tuned as I want as much torque as is reasonable.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve often wondered why the torque drops as the 1000bhp mark comes.

I’d be tempted to try a stroker kit to fill in the torque low down.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Skint said:


> I’ve often wondered why the torque drops as the 1000bhp mark comes.
> 
> I’d be tempted to try a stroker kit to fill in the torque low down.


Yep but just beyond the already sizeable budget :-(


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The only price difference is the crankshaft and you can always sell a std one.

Good luck and post a dyno graph up with the outcome.

what turbo’s did you choose?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

hmm interesting Im going to enquire... Turbo not fully decided, stage 4 svm IHI so far we gonna try a few options as these are coming off some donar cars that not been used so in a fortunate position. Will paste back once decided.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Which tuner did you decide to go with?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

This time will be SVM, 4 miles down the road. Ive been with them, Litchfield and others. No massive complaints.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

Now for sale with Litchfield. Love the car but need the garage space and the money. Absolute bargain for someone given the fully loaded MY20 spec and all the Litchfield upgrades.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

One hell of a build! Definitely a one off! 

Just out of curiosity, what’s it going up for sale at? Tried finding it on the litchfields website, but couldn’t see it advertised (yet).


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Also interested. Price? And is it vat qualifying? Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve pm‘d the guy and he just wants to broker it through Litchfields.
Best to phone Litchfields or keep checking there site.
There can’t be many road cars as capable as this and fully sorted, I’d love to own this car but I Think it’s out of my league.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I wish Id known this before I did some serious (not regretting) upgrades. I would have so brought this car


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

bit mad to spend all that time and money then selling it almost immediately!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Times have changed for some and not others


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Fair point. I don't think I've seen any MY20 TEs at all, weird season this year.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I heard Nissan were dragging there feet, don’t know how much truths in it.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I know the owner of this car and I’m guessing the reason for sale is not financial but space for keeping the car. He has several nice cars and has recently bought another. I’m sure that anybody who buys the car will be extremely pleased with it, Litchfields have done an amazing amount of work on it and it has had little use on the road.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds like this has sold.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

besty said:


> Sounds like this has sold.


Not surprised tbh. Quality GTR and the mods made it perfect.

how do you know it’s sold (if you don’t mind me asking)?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

I called Litchfield. I would have been interested.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

What would something like this be worth??


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

It really doesn't make sense to buy a Nismo when you can upgrade a Track Edition as above. Probably cost a little less overall than a Nismo but with a massive LM spec that sounds about perfect to me.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> It really doesn't make sense to buy a Nismo when you can upgrade a Track Edition as above. Probably cost a little less overall than a Nismo but with a massive LM spec that sounds about perfect to me.


Same goes for standard GTR as you can get the roof, the re spoiler, boot, ccx brakes and some mods on handling to control body roll (suspension, ARB, etc) and upgrades on power that would be way less but its a limited edition. That must have cost in excess of £140k to buy and do so I would expect easily north of £120k?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Reano said:


> Same goes for standard GTR as you can get the roof, the re spoiler, boot, ccx brakes and some mods on handling to control body roll (suspension, ARB, etc) and upgrades on power that would be way less but its a limited edition. That must have cost in excess of £140k to buy and do so I would expect easily north of £120k?


I disagree because a standard GT-R does not have the bonded chassis, and that is the most important part of the equation. There are other differences that make it the best base car to work from.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Papa Smurf said:


> I disagree because a standard GT-R does not have the bonded chassis, and that is the most important part of the equation. There are other differences that make it the best base car to work from.


I agree for track but not for road. Its not needed but hey its all good.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think with our poor roads the shell probably does’nt show it’s true colour.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi gents

Its been a while since I last posted but just wanted to say I was lucky enough to purchase this car and its a joy to drive. 

Very similar to my current MY17 LM 950 GTR in terms of power but the handling and brakes make it a totally new experience.

Will update you once weather improves and I can really get to experience the new car.

Have attached photos of both of my GTRs


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That cars stunning, absolutely hit the nail on its head it all departments.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Damn I made a call too. But it sold very quickly indeed. Congrats enjoy it mate.

Thanks
H


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

harry007 said:


> Damn I made a call too. But it sold very quickly indeed. Congrats enjoy it mate.
> 
> Thanks
> H


If the price they quoted me was correct that looked a bargain. I thought it probably cost £135k all in.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

harry007 said:


> Damn I made a call too. But it sold very quickly indeed. Congrats enjoy it mate.
> 
> Thanks
> H


Thanks mate


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Skint said:


> That cars stunning, absolutely hit the nail on its head it all departments.


It really is the complete package


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Not many cars around in road trim to that spec, no waiting for anybody to put the car together, all done ready to go very fast😊


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

besty said:


> If the price they quoted me was correct that looked a bargain. I thought it probably cost £135k all in.



I've received a number of private messages by the guys that missed out on this car. I will let you know first when I come to sell as I will be making space for a new purchase very soon. I will be selling my LM950 and this Track Edition LM950. Also have a 2015 Huracan that may come up for sale. Will keep you posted


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s the spec of the Lm950?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

In summary,

Built engine with EFR 6758 turbos and associated mods to run that power 
Built gearbox 
Alcon BBK
Litchfield race exhaust
Litchfield race intercooler 

Black with prestige red leather and only 8000 miles.

Comes with 1 year Litchfield warranty on the engine


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

R35 Boxer said:


> I've received a number of private messages by the guys that missed out on this car. I will let you know first when I come to sell as I will be making space for a new purchase very soon. I will be selling my LM950 and this Track Edition LM950. Also have a 2015 Huracan that may come up for sale. Will keep you posted


If you do sell the track edition, I very much doubt it will hang about. Having ordered mine since Jan from Westway Manchester, I finally gave up in September. Even now they pretty much said 'they cant them into the country'.

Thanks
H


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Is the spec on the track the same in terms of upgrades?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The track editions should hold future values well then.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I was just thinking the same...I think this one and my Katsura are the only My20’s that I know of that made it to the UK?🤞🏻


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Awww


Reano said:


> Is the spec on the track the same in terms of upgrades?



The Track has a few more mods. It’s had approx 60k spent on it including Topaz ppf and body kit.


Litchfield 3.8 rods & piston build
6758 turbos
Akrapovic exhaust
Larger injectors & fuel pumps
Litchfield Race intercooler & intake


Dodson HD 1st - 6th Gear set
16 plate clutch
Billet baskets
Circlips
Gearbox brace

Lm 20 Carbon front splitter , grille blade & rear bumper insert

It has the Nissan ceramic brake upgrade
Carbon roof & boot lid
Carbon fibre backed front seats
Gearbox cooler 
Diff cooler 
etc....

The LM950 has more mods in gearbox- upgrades forks for example

Both cars are almost identical in performance figures.

MY20 Track Edition - 976.9 BHP & 737.8 torque
MY17 LM950 - 955.1 BHP & 784.1 lb/ft


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Can you send a link to gearbox brace? If you know it?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Reano said:


> Can you send a link to gearbox brace? If you know it?


Hi mate. Unfortunately don’t have a clue. Best person to ask is Iain Litchfiled.

Naz


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

With a heavy heart both the Track edition and LM950 will be sold next week via a trader. Will sell on the forum and pass on the commission saving to a prospective buyer.

PM me for prices.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Ooh wish I hadnt done my upgrades would have snapped one up but good luck with the sales


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Reano.

Both cars are perfect for the road in terms of looks and power.


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

I've seen the track edition for sale at SSC. A very special GTR for someone to snap up!


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

jadedpop said:


> I've the track edition for sale at SSC. A very special GTR for someone to snap up!


Nice looking spec


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s a lovely specced car but at that money I’d prefer a used Nismo which would have a far better long term value.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Agreed it's strong money for a TE, even with that spec!


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Lots of good specd cars now coming on the market. Great car and I guess it depends on what you are buying it for and how long as well. Loads of track days, journeys around the UK and enjoyment. Far too many not enjoying GTR's anymore just locking them up.  .


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Could someone enlighten me to who/what/where SSC is please...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Shaks specialist cars in huddersfield


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Used Cars for Sale in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire | Shaks Specialist Cars Ltd


Used Cars for Sale in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire | Shaks Specialist Cars Ltd




www.s-s-c.co.uk


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

It’s on Pistonheads as well👍🏻


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> It’s a lovely specced car but at that money I’d prefer a used Nismo which would have a far better long term value.


And most likely a better warranty


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The used Nismo is £119500 on a (68) 4,000 miles, I know where my money would be.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> The used Nismo is £119500 on a (68) 4,000 miles, I know where my money would be.


That used nismo was my old car


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

a belter it is too👍


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Will64 said:


> That used nismo was my old car


Very nice.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

jadedpop said:


> I've seen the track edition for sale at SSC. A very special GTR for someone to snap up!


R35Boxer is it on a sale or return or have you sold it to SSC?
If somebody is interested in the car surely it would be cheaper to deal direct with you?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Car was sold to SSC. I believe it has now been sold on after an incredible amount of interest. Shak at SSC is a great guy to return the best value for any type of sports car including modified GTRs. Congratulations to the new owner.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

What spacers does the track edition take? seen as its a wider track already. 15/20? Thanks


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

harry007 said:


> What spacers does the track edition take? seen as its a wider track already. 15/20? Thanks



I’m running 15mm spacers all round on my Track Edition. Gives a flush stance. Would go 20mm all round for a more aggressive stance.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> I’m running 15mm spacers all round on my Track Edition. Gives a flush stance. Would go 20mm all round for a more aggressive stance.


Any pictures? Thanks


----------

